

On Being Under the Influence at Ikea - wmat
http://www.raptitude.com/2012/12/on-being-under-the-influence-at-ikea/

======
bdfh42
For me, IKEA stores are a vision of that hell that so many religions like to
scare their adherents with. There is not a single thing about them that does
not chill me. That endless one way system can drive a man to despair - long
before he is plunged into the depths of the rack filled dungeon below.

I like to think that if I am very, very good my wife will not make me go there
(and Santa might bring me some toys).

